
Deep neural networks can detect sexual orientation from faces [pdf] - sebastianconcpt
https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/sites/gsb/files/publication-pdf/wang_kosinski.pdf
======
allovernow
>Consistent with the prenatal hormone theory of sexual 40 orientation, gay men
and women tended to have gender-atypical facial morphology, expression, 41 and
grooming styles

Only a matter of time before these conclusions are hand waved away as some
sort of bias the same way that talk of ML showing race based trends is taboo
without a dismissive disclaimer.

There is a massive dissonance growing between western society's utopian clean
slate-ism and the reality that physical characteristics are strong statistical
priors for a range of predictions at an individual and group level.

Now, whether or not it is ethical to make use of such priors is the real
question - but the trend in tech seems to be focusing on the wrong discussion
and potentially holding back beneficial research.

------
gus_massa
(2017)

IIRC from the discussion when this was published, the problem is that they use
the images from dating sites, that probably have a lot of additional cues
according to what is more fashionable in each sexual orientation community.

